# I had sex 3/4 days before ovulation and the day after but used the pull out method could i be pregnant



## gem93 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Im 18 and defernatly not ready to have children yet i have been charting my O. I had been really busy at work and forgot to check the date I was meant to be O. I had sex 3/4 days before O and the Day after and im really worried that I could be pregnant. I dont have any symptoms and Im not due on until a couple of days. Is it possible to become pregnant to have intercourse when you arent O and has it happened to anyone before?*


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Unprotected sex 3-4 days before ovulation CAN definitely result in pregnancy, but I'm thinking your odds are pretty slim. With perfect timing and no avoidance whatsoever, estimates are that pregnancy results only 20-25% of the time anyway.


----------



## gem93 (Aug 20, 2012)

thank you


----------



## gem93 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for replying ithats put my mind at ease. Im due on tomorrow and i have no preg symptons so i think everything is ok x


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosaic*
> 
> Unprotected sex 3-4 days before ovulation CAN definitely result in pregnancy, but I'm thinking your odds are pretty slim. With perfect timing and no avoidance whatsoever, estimates are that pregnancy results only 20-25% of the time anyway.


Really? That's not been the case for us  I wonder if that statistic includes women of any particular age group. At 18 I would think you have a much higher chance of pregnancy with no avoidance and perfect timing.

OP,

I wouldnt worry too much. With the pull out method, your chances are greatly decreased. How long and how have you been charting your cycle? Sometimes our bodies O later or earlier than we think if we have just been going by dates.


----------



## gem93 (Aug 20, 2012)

Couple of months. i did a test today and there is a faint line! I was going to post it so yous could tell me if its pos or neg but i dont no how


----------

